# what would you charge a friend for a euro mount



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

Miller Lite, you said he's your friend:beer::beer:


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

maybe i should re word it. he is a friend at work, dont do anything together outside of work, so he isnt quite to the level that i would do it for just beer, but since i get along with him at work i would do it for a more than fair cash price.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

The local guy here charged me $95 last year for a whitetail, $135 for my elk. I took him the complete skull (hide, brains, and all) He is a professional and uses a power washer, turkey fryer, and 100% hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

I might also add that I am very happy with the quality of the work done.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

thanks for that info, 95 sounds like a pretty good deal for a professional job. i think i might ask 50....?


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

A friend of a friend charged me 40 bucks a piece to do a couple for me. I gave him 100 for both because they looked awesome.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I am forced to charge my friends, because my enemies take their business elsewhere.


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

My friend does his friends for $30.00, local taxidermist does them for 100.00. I told my friend he'll do mine for free cause I help him out a lot and take him spotting and glassing for deer all summer and turkey hunting, he agreed to do it for free, but I just did it myself cause I wanted to learn how to do them. LOL


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

so that is not a friend... thats an acquaintance........... 

the price is $95 on the normal......... tell him its normally $125 and you will do it for $95....... lol


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing (especially if you are just an average joe).


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

My wife's cousin will do mine for a 30 pack!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Invite him over to watch, help, and learn. Also make sure he understands that he MUST bring a cooler full of your favorite beer! :beer::beer:


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

I never have charged for it. Just something I enjoy doing. The result is a good reward.


----------



## Perky (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep. I did one last week for a 30 pack. A guy at work killed his first buck and I know how special that is. So there you go. Plus his wife is a real hottie LOL.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

I do them for $65 without a plaque and 75 with...friend or not. It helps me buy Christmas


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Make sure you guys take a look at your local taxidermy laws. I know here in Ky you cannot charge for taxidermy work without a license.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds good when should we all drop em off?


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

AFoster said:


> Got a friend at work that wants a euro mount done, and since ive done it before im considering doing it.
> what would you say is a fair friend price to get one done.
> the head is cut off the deer but thats it, not skinned.
> and lets assume i dont mount it to a plaque or anything, just clean it, and either bleach it or paint it.
> ...


That is not something anyone else can ansewer


----------



## bronco611 (May 3, 2009)

the wifes cousin doin it for a thirty pack!!! Is that before or after he finishes? LOL. May have a spanish mount instead of a euro mount. Deffinition of a spanish mount is throw the darn thing in an ant bed, leave for 30 days and at the end of summer pick up what they left.LOL.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

easy $80 and a case of brew


----------



## driftbuster (Mar 21, 2009)

My friend did mine for a thirty pack.


----------

